# Meet My Two New Ratties



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,I just added 2 gorgeous new girls to our family, bringing the total nunber of ratties we own up to 8. My daughter and I both have 4 each. I'd love to know if you guys can identify their colors. For some reason the first pic posted right. 

Meet Willow


Willow
http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah294/TheAlchemist78/20150321_165215_zpsb4wmxk6d.jpg[/img]


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Disregard the last link, nothing is working right today. Maybe I'm just stupid but I can't get links to work.

Willow's facial markings

http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah294TheAlchemist78/20150321_165215_zps3e3n9sr1.jpg


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry please just delete this thread. I can't get the links to post it just keeps posting them all wrong. I give up.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Really wanted to share pics. I don't know why I always have problems on this forum with photobucket links.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I always save the files to my computer and then upload them directly into the post. Try that!

Adorable first pic. : )


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Hopefully this works! If so it's my new rex girl Willow


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Dark girl is Willow, been told she's a black Berkshire rex rat The blue is Maia, been told she's an Amedical Blue rat color wise


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you mojojuju for the suggestion on uploading. You're a lifesaver


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I love Willow's markings! 

Question about uploading photos - do you use an online resizer to make sure they're the correct resolution? Or something else?


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Willow's markings are so cool! The one on her face looks like a bolt of lightning. And Maia is a really pretty color too, and she has really cute ears.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you! Willow is a unique little soul : ) her precious littlet face just melted my heart.

in terms of the pics Ive used photobucket and resized there but for some reason the links don't work right to post the pics


----------

